

Tell HN: I am starting an HN related podcast. Need suggestions & co-host. - marcamillion

So I have been thinking about this for a while, and have decided to take the plunge.<p>The structure will be a general discussion of select news stories that appear on HN during the week - and anything else that comes up that might be of interest during that week.<p>I am trying to come up with a name. Thinking about 'dHN' (i.e. derivative of HN). Thoughts?<p>Would you guys be interested in hearing/watching something like this? What is an ideal length? Any ideas on things I can cover and a structure?<p>The topics I love are:
Economics, startups, finance, business, web, political news, current events.<p>Also looking for one co-host that has Skype, a broadband connection, and can be available at least once per week. Has to be a member of HN also.<p>If you are interested in potentially co-hosting, email me: marcamillion {at} gmail.com
======
marcamillion
So based on the feedback so far, I have decided to do a rotating co-host every
week - starting off with HN users.

I have three HN users that have said they want to co-host, so that takes care
of the first three weeks (provided we can get our schedules to mesh).

Let me know if anyone else is interested.

------
jason_tko
I'd be interested to do some guest appearances if my background and experience
might be relevant to any topics you're doing.

------
kimfuh
Can you call it reHN? reverse engineering Hacker News.

~~~
marcamillion
Interesting.

I like that concept.

Keep them coming.

